# CO2 tube clogging.



## dmf326 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, I have a DIY CO2 system. I have 2 bottles of yeast mixture, a separator chamber, and a check valve/bubble counter. the final tube runs directly into my powerhead and I've been running it this what for a long time, about a 2 or 3 weeks ago i took the tube out of the powerhead and the end of it was completely clogged up not allowing CO2 to pass through. And now today I noticed poor CO2 flow and took the tube out again and its got a bunch of snot in the end of it again. It seems to be clogging more frequently. I used to run an airstone and never had this problem and ran it into the powerhead for months without this problem and now it is recurring. Do other folks have this problem as well? What are the causes and are there any preventative measures?

Yes I know pressurized CO2 is the way to go, but for now I'm stuck with the yeast system.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

The separator bottle is supposed to catch that. 

The yeast bottle can produce this material. 
Coming out of the yeast bottle the tube should go fairly deep into the separator bottle, and should not curl up, but hang straight. I use part of an old undergravel system. It came with thin rigid tubes. I cut them about 3" long, and after I put the air tube through the cap of the separator bottle I connected this tube. The CO2 and the gunk enter the separator bottle about an inch or two from the bottom. 
The other tube in the lid of the separator bottle goes to the tank, and it is only inside the separator bottle about an inch or so. The separation of about 3" is enough to keep the gunk in the separator bottle and allow the CO2 to go into the tank. 

I keep the bottles above the aquariums, and do not use a backflow device of any sort. (Just the gap that the separator bottle provides).


----------



## dmf326 (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a photo of my separator bottle, I believe it is pretty much what you described. yet I still get the gunk at the end of the line.


----------



## dmf326 (Oct 23, 2011)

only difference is I do not keep the yeast bottles above the aquarium.


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

use a bigger longer bottle to mix the yest and all the other things into it... the longer the bottle the less clogs you will have and the less dirty and gunk that will come out of the co2 mixture


----------

